# metal Bents



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Gang 
as some of you know I build Bridges, well in my building of course I have alot of left over steel and was wondering if anyone one has ever built Bents from steel and is there a market for them? 
just curious as i have alot of irons in the fire right now but its always nice to have something else to do when I run out of bridges 
Thanks for any and all responces


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I could use a metal center pier to connect two deck girder bridges. Unfortunately I won't know the exact height needed for awhile yet. It'd be somewhere between 14" and 24" high, need a spindly look and four "legs" to rest on a stone base. It would need to accomodate two Garden Metals bridges.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

let me know I will hook you up


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I need two,basically the same as Richard to support three GMM 46" deck bridges. I used their plastic simulated concrete supports as a temporary substitute,but really want the lacy look of steel. They would be about 18" tall. There are already cement pads under the current supports. Here are a few photos.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Paul.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Paul, 

I see you are posting pictures again--yah!!! I love your layout, can't get enough of your work--I am hoping mine turns out half as nice. Any more recent pictures I may have missed? Do tell.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Those pylons look pretty nice to me! Jerry


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

I can honestly say in all sincerity that it would be a pleasure to make something, anything for that layout, thats an incredible layout looks very nice and real, if you guys could just send me a sketch or something and get me details I will be more than happy to build them for you you can email me [email protected] 
take care


----------

